# New Gravity Fed Light: Awesome



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Check out this link: A Lantern Powered by Gravity | This Could Be Big - Yahoo! News

Is this something that you would used? I definitely would!


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks interesting...will def buy to try when they come out!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting. Although I'm not so sure its as "technologically advanced" as they claim. I mean, don't grandfather clocks basically work the same way?


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Interesting. Although I'm not so sure its as "technologically advanced" as they claim. I mean, don't grandfather clocks basically work the same way?


Yes, the Grandfather clocks work in a similar way. One of the things I like about this is that they have taken the concept and upgraded with today's technology AND they are making the whole thing OPEN SOURCE so that anyone can use it. Now that's being unselfish.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

It sound like a good ideal, I am a little worried about the gear box to run the generator, it would have to have such a high ratio that the gears would probably be very fragile.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

With good quality materials and workmanship it could be a great little gadget.

My grandma had something similar back in the '40s and '50s for a tiny water pump. I can picture it in my mind hanging in their summer kitchen. Grandma would attach the little chain and weight to the pump and allow it to run for a long time until a basin bowl was filled in her sink. When the weight reached the bottom of it's travel I could reach it and get into trouble. I was too young to remember any more.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I just hope corporations won't find a way to block the production and distribution of this product because it undercuts their bottom line.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

It's a great idea.
A mix of old and new technology.
This size won't generate much power,
but LED's don't require much,
and the plastics parts may not last for years....
but it is a welcomed and affordable tool.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw that yesterday and was intrigued.
Definitely going to watch for this little gem - but I'll probably wait for Gen II before I buy one.

You know if they sell it in the US it will need a USB plug on it.
Some jack wagon will probably add a bunch of stuff like a can opener and a cork screw and tiny little useless compass.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it beats the 2 litre soda bottle and chlorine


----------

